# Raven Ice Kennels - Alberta, Canada



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi all,

I would like to know if anybody on this forum had a chance to meet and visit Raven Ice Kennels in Innisfail - Alberta, Canada and get a GSD from them.
If yes, could you please share your experience with them (positive or negative)? I am considering getting a puppy from them. 

Thank you all.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

No experience, but I like their website (not an endorsement, but a personal opinion). I like their dogs, they look balanced and powerful (something I rarely see in show-lines), and I like it that they work and train their dogs themselves. I would like to see more info, like pedigrees, health testing, actual titles earned by the breeding dogs, and what kind of homes their puppies go to (working? show? pet?), but my first impression is very positive.


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Castlemaid, 

Thank you very much for your input it is greatly appreciated.

Anybody else with comments/experience with this breeder?

Thank you.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

It looks like they have a lot of German show line dogs from Bullinger out in BC.

What are you looking for in a German Shepherd? American show lines, German show lines, West German, DDR (East German), Czech working lines?

If you are located in either Calgary or Edmonton, I would contact the following clubs ( Prairies) to see if they can aid you in your search. Even if you are not getting a dog for Schutzhund, some of the members might be able to give you some insight on what would be a suitable match for you.

Chinook Schutzhund Club of Alberta 
Jason Giso
319 Diamond Court SE
Calgary, AB T2J 7C7
Phone: 403-201-1090

German Shepherd Dog Club of Calgary 
Dan Waters
59 Doran Crescent
Red Deer, AB T4R 2P4 
Phone: 403-343-3045 

German Shepherd Dog Club of Edmonton 
Frank Novak 
22059 Twp Rd 520
Sherwood Park, AB T8E 1E6
Phone: 780-922-3955


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi tintallie 
Thank you very much for your reply.
I am looking for German Show Lines. Dog will be mostly for companionship with some slight potential for Sch.
Thank you very much for th information and contacts provided.
American Lines are out of the questions (no further comments).
Various working lines are interesting but demand (in my own opinion) more work on the right channeling of their high drives and high energy.


----------



## RA'S Mom (Sep 12, 2010)

*Info on Raven Ice Kennels*

Warren is a second generation trainer following in his fathers footsteps so to speak.
We looked very closely at his puppies from two different litters. If you would like to PM me I would be happy to share information with you, too many details to get into here. I can also give you my contact info if you would like to see my puppy in person. 
Here is some information we found in our local search 4 a GSD puppy
Ultimately, we were able to find a male from (Daina) Lilly Mundell who's mother was Cookie Bullinger. Warren is still breeding Cookie who will be 11 this year  
Bab's the other daughter has not successfully bred in two years. He has tried several times on Kijiji locally to place her in a retirement home 
His wife also breeds poodles on the same property.
QUERY Raven Ice Kennels on Goggle 4 info via their web presence 
Our boy is 6+ MONTHS old and we are VERY happy with his personality, sharp tracking skills and the many compliments we get on his good looks. He looks very much like his mother's side of the family as does the one sister we know of from his litter. I would also check out the Bullinger Kennels which are ON THE WEB and their puppies come from titled parents on both sides and the pricing on their puppies was not unreasonable 4 the first generation breeding versus third generation.


----------

